# Lambeau Bleachers



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

I did a run of items made from this wood at the beginning of the year and found it to be popular and I sold a good number of items from it, so I have done another run of items leading up to Christmas with the hopes of some extra Christmas sales.

All items are made from the old 1960's bleachers from Lambeau Field. All have a satin CA finish on them. All pieces, except for the Slimline and one of the stoppers, was stabilized.

Bottle Openers
Tried to maintain the texture and integrity of the nail holes.





Bottle Stoppers
The center stopper had a nail hole that ended up having a rusty piece of nail still in it, so I incorporated that into the stopper. (Good thing I was using a carbide tool!) The right stopper is from the end of the board, which was heavily weathered and had lots of little cracks/checks in the end. I maintained as much of the look/texture as I could while still making it easy to finish on the lathe. I use the stainless steel stoppers from EZPots.





Wood was cross cut on this Cigar





The George in Antique Brass is my favorite pairing for this wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice work Matt! Did you mean the opener on the left is the one with the nail? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2016)

Very cool... if you're a cheesehead. The bottle openers are probably my favorite, but I think you're right about that kit pairing.

Edit: first I've heard of EZ pots. Their prices are incredible for the few things they have in stock... possible group buy on the 100 packs of stoppers... Are the bottle openers from there also?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2016)

Awesome - how did the non stabilized turn? Got some to do myself and it looks splintery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 26, 2016)

Nicely done. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> Nice work Matt! Did you mean the opener on the left is the one with the nail? Tony



Neither of the bottle openers with nail holes have the nail left in them. However, the center bottle stopper is what has the nail on the top. I'll get a quick picture of it.



DKMD said:


> Very cool... if you're a cheesehead. The bottle openers are probably my favorite, but I think you're right about that kit pairing.
> 
> Edit: first I've heard of EZ pots. Their prices are incredible for the few things they have in stock... possible group buy on the 100 packs of stoppers... Are the bottle openers from there also?



I am definitely not a cheesehead, but I know lots and lots of people who are, so these items are pretty easy sells for me.

The only thing about EZPots is you have to spend a certain amount to get free shipping - otherwise it's a murderous $14 shipping.

The openers I get from here. I've found $30 to $35 is about the max I can get for openers and stoppers, so I can't afford to be spending upwards of the $10 that some places charge for the opener or stopper hardware. With the EZPots, I use the stainless steel ones - and I like being able to say that it's food grade stainless steel that will not corrode (and have it cost me under $4 a stopper for the hardware.)



Wildthings said:


> Awesome - how did the non stabilized turn? Got some to do myself and it looks splintery!



My first run of items earlier this year was all non-stabilized and it was aweful. I highly recommend stabilizing this stuff. If you've got some you need to turn and don't have the capability to stabilize, I can do it for you - I'll be running a few batches of clear stabilizing in the next few weeks and could toss whatever you need done in there for pretty much the cost of the resin it would take up and return shipping.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

@Tony - You can see the nail piece in the bottom stopper in this picture. Got a pic in some sunlight to show the metal.



 

@DKMD - if you, or anyone else, wants to go in on a stopper purchase from EZPots, I'd be glad to organize one. I need to restock, but can't afford and don't need the $200 worth it would cost to get free shipping. It also looks like they're going to have the opener hardware starting in December or January, so I might hold off until then though to see what they would cost from them and for whoever would want them to have them as an option in a group buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd definitely be interested in some stainless stoppers and openers at their prices... I'll bet we can get together a group buy without much trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'd definitely be interested in some stainless stoppers and openers at their prices... I'll bet we can get together a group buy without much trouble



I'll keep an eye out for whenever they begin offering the openers and will start a group buy then! I'm sure we can get enough together for one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

Count me in for some stainless stoppers! Depending on price, I'd be up for 10-20...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Count me in for some stainless stoppers! Depending on price, I'd be up for 10-20...



Sounds good - will let you know when I put something together! I use the SS teardrop ones. Both lengths are pictured. The shorter one is $3.25 and the longer one is $3.95 - cheaper than even chrome plated stoppers. And these are good quality. http://www.ezpots.com/bottlestopper.html


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

Right on. I like the ones that you can stand up, with the flat bottom...


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

I was thinking of trying a couple of the flat bottom ones too when I would reorder. My favorite though is the small tear drop, which is the one used on the center stopper pictured above.


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been using the flat-bottom stopper kits from Ruth Niles, I like that they stand one they're own. That said, count me in on a group buy, I'm just about out. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2016)

Tony said:


> I've been using the flat-bottom stopper kits from Ruth Niles, I like that they stand one they're own. That said, count me in on a group buy, I'm just about out. Tony



Will do. I like Ruth's stoppers and that they're made in the USA, but they're more than I can afford to continue using.


----------

